# How do I tag/ID my first pick of the litter



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Many breeders mark the puppies with different colors either with small collars (like the ones for cats) or ribbon or rick rack (that wavy ribbon).


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I was lucky, when I picked my pup Holly she had a black patch of hair on her side..so I always knew which girl was mine! All the females look so much alike! She kind of picked me, but I was lucky she has the black fur on her side. I know my umm "breeder" put different color collars on each pup.
Cant wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

collars can be switched....I've heard of nail polish, safe paint/coloring on back.

my DH swears our lab was switched out (we were 3rd pick) and picked her up 2 weeks after selecting -- collar would have been so easy to change if someone really wanted "that dog". I don't thinks so, but it could happen.


----------



## Chuck's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

Hair Dye or a sharpie -- Just kidding...... Do not do this..
I usually see collars. (No Jewelry though)

Amy 22 - That is really odd that you mention a black spot on the side - That's how we kept track of Chuck. It's funny because most people who meet him for the first time try and wipe it off.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Uhhh, Microchip?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

My breeder cuts/shaves a small spot of fur to mark pups (different spot for each pup)


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> Uhhh, Microchip?


interesting...
I can't figure how this could be done...have vet come over each time pup is chosen? ??


----------



## hereformaggie (Feb 27, 2010)

Im a vet tech so I could technically microchip...lol...and the thought did cross my mind but i would need to get a hold of a microchip and scanner which is actually easy to enough to do (borrow from work). But I think I will just put a collar on him and cross my fingers nothing shady happens. What kind of worries me though is that the breeder just called me and said that he has a woman interested in taking ALL of the puppies but he told her one was already spoken for and he would let her get the rest. Is it just me or does that sound kind of weird?? Normally I would walk away from this but I got my first golden from him that I am very happy with so I know he is legit. The only logical explanation I come up about that woman who wants all of the pups, if its true, is that she is trying to flip them to make a quick buck (they are AKC and have champions in the line, and they are relatively inexpensive) or its some old lady who is buying the lot for all of her grandkids but that seems highly unlikely. what do you all think???


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

That sounds so sketchy to me!!! Why would he call you about it? To make sure you were still interested? And why would this lady want all the puppies? How many are there? So weird!

I like the idea of shaving a spot, although that too could be faked. I guess it's about how much you trust your breeder. A collar is always what we've had done for us. At one place, they kept the un-spoken for dogs without collars, then would collar them as we chose them. The only problem was that the breeder selected the collar and on our first dog's litter, which was big, there were two males with a similar color and when we went to pick him up, the breeder mistakenly handed us the wrong dog. We figured it out quickly based on personality and gut feeling, but it still was strange.

At the breeder where we got Duke from, she collared them with rick rack right away so she could measure them as they grew and keep track of them better. We got Mr. Army green! It was a pretty good system. 

Good luck!


----------



## hereformaggie (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention that he was calling me about scheduling the puppy viewing but he also happen to bring up the whole lady wanting to take to the entire litter thing. Anyhow after I told my husband he began joking that she is probably really tall with white and black hair and named Cruella. Hopefully for the puppies sake she's nothing like that!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

spruce said:


> collars can be switched....I've heard of nail polish, safe paint/coloring on back.
> 
> The voice of experience! I agree a dab of safe paint/bright nail polish is a good idea.
> 
> Is he selling the litter to a puppy broker?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree, 'The old lady wants the puppies for her Grand kids.' sounds fishy...though many times, truth is stranger than fiction. 

My Ike was 2nd pick male from his litter. Once I'd picked him, or he picked us, the Breeder shaved a spot on his Right Front leg while I was holding him. They did this for each pup as it was chosen. Ike became known as 'Right front, male-Bedard.' Our first Golden, my Bridge Boy Sam, was the runt male in his litter so he was always easily identified...though when we went to see the litter, each one of the 12 already had a shaved area to identify them. Sam was 'right back, male.' 

I know that most breeders use the little colored collars to identify their pups, but collars can come off...or worse, maybe harm the pups, which has always bothered me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My breeder put nail polish on a different body area . She needed a notebook to keep it straight though!
They also had different color ribbons around their necks. Selka was Mr. Green. : )


----------



## hereformaggie (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi all I just wanted to update you on how things went. So my dad picked a golden with all white paws ..so cute... and though he wasnt the most playful or the biggest the puppy just melted in his arms.  Dumb me didnt bring or camera or anything (the one on my phone is busted) so I dont have any pics to post but we are happy with our decision. The pup, soon to be Max, was the only male with all white paws so that it our tell-tell mark on him but odd thing when I got to breeders house he was already in the front yard with the breeder and was wearing a green collar. None of the others pups were wearing any collars so i wasnt sure what that was all about and I didnt ask the breeder. On the way home I was thinking maybe the pup was sick and he was separating them (god I hope not!), but he said he was going to leave the collar on him anyways to show that he is taken. On the whole lady by the litter thing he explained to methat she is a local pet shop owner ((cringe)) and wanted to buy the lot and resale at her store, so thats what that was about. I have mixed feelings about giving money to a breeder like that but like I said Ive got a golden from him before that I am really happy with and for being AKC with champions and clearances in the pedigree he is selling them for pretty cheap (around 300). I would ideally have liked to have gone to a well established breeder but I honestly can no way afford the 1500-2000 they are asking. Anyhow we will be picking him up in a week so I will be sure to post pics.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

spruce said:


> interesting...
> I can't figure how this could be done...have vet come over each time pup is chosen? ??


My breeder did the microchip herself, just before we left with the puppy and put herself as one of the contacts if lost.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It honestly frightens me that this breeder is considering selling multiple puppies to one home. It doesn't sit well with me. Many reputable breeders won't even place 2 puppies in the same home, let alone littermates because they require more than double the work to get the same well adjusted dog. 

Someone that would consider selling his dogs to a pet store is disgusting in my opinion. They have NO clue where their dogs are going, they don't care. How could they care? Sick...Sick...Sick.... RUN away quickly!

When you say that they have AKC Championships in the pedigree, how far back in the lines? Same with clearances?? If the parents don't have clearances, I wouldn't be touching that litter with a 10 foot pole! Why take the risk? I know that you were happy with you last dog, but things seem really fishy... 

If you're set on getting Max from this litter still, I'm sure that he will be a little bundle of joy and bring you countless smiles and laughter. Have fun and charge those camera batteries!!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I dont like to do this and am very adimant when it comes to publicly calling down any "breeder", but a breeder that truly cares about their dogs would not allow somebody else to come along and decide where his puppies go, if the homes are good homes, etc. I would worry that they didn't find good homes, just sold them to anyone, etc etc. That to me says he's about the money. I sincerely hope that you get a great puppy that you're happy with, and while I'm normally the first to defend people, this, to me, is really scary. 

Having said that, the feet is a good way to tell. If the pups were tattooed (they should have some form of permanent ID), that would be an easy way to tell. If they weren't planning on keeping a puppy for themselves, what would be the point of switching a collar? Truthfully, from 5-8 wks, they change SOOO much, and it may look like a different puppy when in fact it is the same puppy. I know with Sydney, I went to see them every week from 2 weeks onward, and near the end, it was getting harder and harder to pick her out (and there were only 3 puppies). 

I really do wish you the best of luck with your new baby. I just really hope that things are on the up and up. BJ


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry to the OP - but I am sooo with Carolina Casey and the others on this one. I'd be VERY skeptical of a breeder that would be willing to sell a litter to be sold in a pet store. Makes me cringe just thinking of it..... Those poor puppies.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Only a scumbag would sell a whole litter (or even one puppy) to a pet store to be resold... I would not give this person a moment of my time.


----------

